# Strawberry or the lack thereof...



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems to me there has been an extremely low amount of posts/reports on Strawberry this year. I have been up a few times off the shore and have done real well. Nothing spectacular but a few good days. 



Here is my question: I rarely fish from a boat but this weekend I have an opportunity to get out on a boat and do some trolling at the Berry (Solider Creek Side). I usually only troll at Fish Lake and was wondering if I could get a few tips on what would be a lure of choice for you guys. I am used to the standard pop gear and worm and pointer 78 at Fish Lake but I would really appreciate a few tips on "The Berry" If you would like to P.M. me I understand. Thanks a lot and I hope I have a few pics to show you when I get back!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

June is usaully dead time at the Berry. If you have been doing well from shore this month than awesome!! haha I would wait another two weeks and go if I were you. RMT dodgers and pink or purple squids helped us boat a lot of fish last summer in July. We were down about 30 feet in the middle of the big bays trolling 1.5-2 mph. That lucky in 78 catches a bunch too. Good luck!!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Very cool...Do you tip the squid with anything at al or do you run it dry?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We use pro cure on it. Carp spit is ok, I like trophy trout. Crawfish smelly jelly is good too. You dont want to tip them because it hinders the erratic action of them. You can get all this at Sportsmans or Fish Tech


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We use the Gulp Maggots on the back hook and it works awesome.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Over the last few years, my dad and I have caught a few mid-summer fish on light gray and green flatfish tipped with a small chunk of crawler. I know chub meat tied to the lure body produces for some also. 

The other thing we have done is fish early and late in bays and such in 20-30 feet of water, and fish close to the bottom with crawlers or jigs.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Right now is the perfect time to troll the pop gear and a worm. Depending on whether its cloudy or not, we switch between gold & silver & see whats working that day. Fish over deeper water (60-80ft) and run your pop gear down about 20-25 feet. Works well with lead core line out mabey 4 or 5 colors. Troll kind of slowly (1.5-2.2mph or so) You will slay fish all day long up there. If you have a second pole, I would also throw out a lucky.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> June is usaully dead time at the Berry


I would have to say that june has always been an awsome time for downriggers. The fish start to go deeper and I have always had great success. side note, Bear lake has been great in june for me to. One thing, we are 3 weeks behind in weather conditions, so it's like the end of may right now. Almost july and Jordanelle is muddy with run off, mirror lake is still froze over! that is to crazy!!!!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I hit the Berry on thursday and didn't do hot, 1 fish for 8 hrs of trolling, not much fun.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> I have an opportunity to get out on a boat and do some trolling at the Berry (Solider Creek Side)


So how was it?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

strawberry is in poor shape. the water is murkey and the fishing extremely slow. we managed 3 cutts one breaking the slot. from everyone we talked to, we seemed to of had the best production. we tryed fishing for kokes all morning at every depth and nothing. picked up the cutts in the afternoon around 40 feet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a really good Cutt. Told ya it was slow.  I bet the Kokes will start going good in about two weeks.


----------

